# Seamaster Diver 300 42mm: Blue or Black for daily wear?



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay, so I know this is a fairly basic and common question, but I've honestly been bouncing back and forth between the blue and black model for months. I'll be looking to pick up a Seamaster Diver 300M as a daily wearer in the near future; if not quite a "one watch" collection, it will be my main watch, to compliment a Seiko HAQ beater and a Waltham pocket watch for formal occasions.

The blue definitely pops the most, and is the more eye-catching of the two. I've always thought of blue as my colour, and it would compliment the majority of my wardrobe. But black goes with anything, it's the more classic and versatile option, and the glossy black ceramic looks very attractive in person. I've tried both on at ADs and a nearby Omega boutique on a couple of occasions, and even brought my partner along for a second opinion, and she's as much on the fence between both models as I am.

So I turn to you, the ever-WISe Omega community, for your thoughts. Which colour should I pick? Here are some photos I've taken of both options on my wrist when trying them on at ADs:









































While I like the white dial version, for me it's between the blue and the black. The grey isn't even in the running; I find the dial contrast too poor. Your thoughts and comments would be most welcome 

Update:

I ended up choosing Black:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/seam...-black-daily-wear-5103565-7.html#post50770533

And I now have the watch!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/seam...-black-daily-wear-5103565-8.html#post50778143

Thank you to all who posted with your insights and experiences


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

Covenant said:


> While I like the white dial version, for me it's between the blue and the black. The grey isn't even in the running; I find the dial contrast too poor. Your thoughts and comments would be most welcome


I had the exact issues 2 weeks ago and I went with the grey dial. With all the different watches on the table, I went to see them all a couple of times and in the end I went with the grey because of the unique look and blued indexes and hands. Before buying it I had just as you a concern about the legibility in different scenarios but I can assure you I haven't encountered any issues so far in real life situations apart from diving because it's winter time.

I'm sorry if I'm not helping you in any way. Also, on a side note: my first reaction was to go blue, but I consider that electric blue a bit too harsh and flashy. White is very nice as well but something about it didn't feel right. I solved the issue of black vs. grey thinking that I want to try something new and unique by going grey, otherwise I would have gone with the black version because at some point I used to own a 2254.50 and I loved it a lot on black.
I think Omega have put out a lot of thought in this color scheme and choice of materials because the pure white lume helps in all situations, while the hands and indexes either appear electric blue on silvery dial or dark blue on dark grey backed up by the whiteness of the lume.








View attachment hyBrCAw.jpg


----------



## doteki (Jan 2, 2020)

How does the blue react to light? Does it “pop” all the time or just under strong lighting/sunlight?

I ask because I wear a blue Pelagos most of the time, inside under dimmer lighting it could almost be mistaken for black. Outside, and particularly in sunlight, I’m occasionally stunned just how blue it is! I like the contrast and enjoy being startled occasionally, but if it was in permanent “pop” mode I wouldn’t love it as much, and it probably wouldn’t match my clothes very well (not that I pay much attention to that, ha).


----------



## Reynold (Dec 19, 2018)

I have the exact same problem, and even after chosen the black, i'm still drooling over the blue. Black is more versatile and elegant. The black ceramic is sooo beautiful, sleek, and gorgeous. Blue is more fun and different, especially against so many black divers and rolexes. Also blue is like the color of seamaster. Both color like to play with lights, but blue has a bit more variety i think. I happen to like how the black changes with light better than blue.

Can't go wrong with both. Just make sure you check the watch thoroughly for every detail like bezel allignment, hands allignment, etc.


----------



## Reynold (Dec 19, 2018)

doteki said:


> How does the blue react to light? Does it "pop" all the time or just under strong lighting/sunlight?
> 
> I ask because I wear a blue Pelagos most of the time, inside under dimmer lighting it could almost be mistaken for black. Outside, and particularly in sunlight, I'm occasionally stunned just how blue it is! I like the contrast and enjoy being startled occasionally, but if it was in permanent "pop" mode I wouldn't love it as much, and it probably wouldn't match my clothes very well (not that I pay much attention to that, ha).


It pops A LOT on outdoor. Very subtle on dimmed environment but still dark blue. The prior seamaster are more prone to be mistaken as black than the current one.


----------



## jeelan (Jan 30, 2008)

That white SMP is a stunner. 

The red tip of the seconds hand and the red SEAMASTER writing just pop on that dial and really break up the black/white combination of dial / bezel.

When i saw these in person i just thought the blue / black were too flashy (understand show lights in the shop aren’t always best to show a watches attributes)....


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

I was classic blue for a longtime but after I tried this guy on I fell in love with the black ceramic; obviously it's a bit of a different case than your situation but my thought is that the black version slightly edges out the all blue. Either way you can't go wrong.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

the blue is striking and really pops, I think I would pick the blue on this one


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

When in doubt, go blue. Black is just too vanilla.. Lol

The blue is different. Striking depending on the way the light hits it. Most of the time it'll be subdued and can even look black. Don't be fooled by the unnatural lighting of the boutique lights.. Haha


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Both?

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Both?
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk











I wish


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

I had a blue AT which looked fabulous. But I also wear a lot of blue clothes and that was overkill with the watch. I now have a black watch which goes much better with my clothes. So maybe a look at what you wear could help you, OP. Good luck, both are beautiful, and you can‘t really go wrong with your final choice


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

People say black. I say blue.

My reasons; it's a SEAmaster


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

This is a tough one. For my collection, I'd go blue, because it will complement the black dial Speedy and white dial OP and when I think of the Seamaster, I think of the blue wave dial. But if it was geared toward being a "one watch," I'd probably go black. I can just think of too many of my own outfits where a blue watch would not be ideal. If that would not be a problem for you, then go blue.


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Black is generally considered a more universal color, however I wear more blues & browns than blacks. Blue would definitely get be “something different” in the sea of black dial watches out there. I had a blue dialed IWC Pilot LPP and loved it, it went with nearly all my professional attire. Also, a blue dial on a black leather/croc strap can look stunning. I’d say go blue. I’m looking to add a blue dial to my collection again soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Generally I would say black, but with this particular model I’ve always thought of blue being the nicest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgavrila70 (Nov 3, 2019)

I prefere the blue one


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

I went with the black SMP. If I had it to do over again I’d probably go grey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

I went black...you can't go wrong either way...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

If I was picking between those two for myself I'd definitely go with the black model.

I was actually thinking about getting the new Seamaster Diver 300. Because I have a Speedmaster Pro and a Seamaster 300MC, both black dials, I decided I'd take a hard look at the blue dial Diver 300. It's a beautiful watch, but I just couldn't bring myself to choose the blue over the black. I like to be able to wear all my watches in any situation with any attire. For me that means the black model. However, in the end I decided not to get the watch after all.

I would eventually like to add a blue dialed watch to my collection, but going forward I must be absolutely sure about the purchase because any future watches will stay with me for good. The blue would also have to be a little more subdued. Two watches that are in the running to be my blue dialed keeper are the OMEGA AT Skyfall 38.5mm and the IWC Mark XVIII Pilot's Watch le Petit Prince.

Good luck with your decision, OP. Have fun with it and enjoy the buying experience.

René


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

Count my vote for Blue. Like anonymousmoose said its a seamaster 300. One of the most recognized watch faces around the globe. Not to mention it has the most pop and the blue ceramic dial just kills it for me everytime I look at it. Now if you were asking Submariner, I would hands down vote black. 

Also, noone does blue like Omega.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I am looking to pick one up this year. I have a pretty small collection, with only two divers, both are black. So I am definitely going with Blue!!!


----------



## flyfisher22 (Aug 13, 2015)

I agree with all saying, go blue, it's a SEAmaster. Lots of other black dialed dive options out there...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Tough call but for versatility I say black


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

If you want it for a daily, I say black. There's pretty much no outfit that will look bad with a black watch.

I spent years buying coloured divers that "pop" and were exciting and bright and not just another boring black diver. They were all fun to own and I don't regret the journey, and when I decided to consolidate to 1 diver, I sold them all and went for a single black SMP300.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

This is not very helpful, but I really like them both. If I were choosing, I would have the same conundrum.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

I had the same dilemma and couldn't decide between the black and blue two tone SMP300m - black is, as you say, more muted and elegant, blue more casual and modern.

I went with blue. You can see how different it looks depending von the bracelet/strap and with different light and cameras.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

OMEGA #ElectricBlue #SMP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue for me, it just suits the watch more IMO.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

The blue is fine if you already have enough black watches. If not, however, it's just not versatile enough (in my opinion) to spend that amount of money on something that comes with such limitations so I'd have to get the black. This is said after owning 10 or so blue watches over the years, each one so very beautiful in its own right, only to eventually become bored of every one and have to sell it. Lastly, the white is actually my favorite for this particular model.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ive tried these on several times and I still cant decide. My heart says blue but I think for a daily wearer its the black. I think the shade of blue on this model is a bit vivid in daylight. If youre able to see the watches in daylight side by side that might sway you. Its not that the blue is bright. I own a blue pelagos and thats kingfisher blue which is as blue as you can get. Maybe its the white enamelled bezel that knocks the edge of it. It adds another colour into the mix? maybe it clutters the dial? with the black you have the black dial and the waves and numerals look more neutral as they look greyer? Having said all that I still love the blue as its a seamaster right? I kind of like the white but after spending some time browsing the christopher ward site, that black bezel is bothering me. Probably not much help but this is my wobbly thought process on these watches. Try and see them in natural light before pulling the trigger would be my advice. End of the day, you cant go wrong with the seamasters. Best of luck choosing. Keep this thread updated with your final choice. It might help me towards committing too.


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

Blue. Contrary to what many are led to believe, blue is a more versatile/complimentary color with MOST other colors.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

jamestownoasis said:


> Blue. Contrary to what many are led to believe, blue is a more versatile/complimentary color with MOST other colors.


This exactly. Many say that blue is the most versatile color in a men's wardrobe and I agree with that.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Another vote for blue here - something about the Seamaster and blue that just go together!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Black


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

omega1300 said:


> Another vote for blue here - something about the Seamaster and blue that just go together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even the shark has one

Boom, let it rain


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Black
> View attachment 14769177


Need your tips on the Erika please


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies and insights, keep them coming!



uvalaw2005 said:


> This is a tough one. For my collection, I'd go blue, because it will complement the black dial Speedy and white dial OP and when I think of the Seamaster, I think of the blue wave dial.


The point about complementing a Speedy is interesting. I've heard it said many times that every watch collector has owned, will own, or does own a Speedy Pro, and always thought that would never apply to me. While I think the design and aesthetic of the Speedy is outstanding, I've always been put off by the outdated movement. I like Omega watches specifically because their Master Chronometers are so advanced, durable and reliable; the Calibre 1861 just doesn't do it for me. However, if the rumour that they'll be replacing the 1861 with the Master Chronometer 3861 in the near future is true, then it's likely I'll be adding a Speedy to my collection in a year or two as well.



zaratsu said:


> If you want it for a daily, I say black. There's pretty much no outfit that will look bad with a black watch.
> 
> I spent years buying coloured divers that "pop" and were exciting and bright and not just another boring black diver. They were all fun to own and I don't regret the journey, and when I decided to consolidate to 1 diver, I sold them all and went for a single black SMP300.





qa_ii said:


> The blue is fine if you already have enough black watches. If not, however, it's just not versatile enough (in my opinion) to spend that amount of money on something that comes with such limitations so I'd have to get the black. This is said after owning 10 or so blue watches over the years, each one so very beautiful in its own right, only to eventually become bored of every one and have to sell it. Lastly, the white is actually my favorite for this particular model.


These are the comments that worry me most about going for the blue dial. I'm attracted to colour in watches; I wore a Siren Red Nomos Club daily for almost a year. And then sold it. The watch that stuck to my wrist the longest is the Tudor North Flag, which I wore for about three years, which is a black ceramic dial with pops of yellow (not unlike the black with pops of red for the Omega). I worry that the blue will be stunning in the short term and fatiguing in the long term.



jamestownoasis said:


> Blue. Contrary to what many are led to believe, blue is a more versatile/complimentary color with MOST other colors.





dsquared24 said:


> This exactly. Many say that blue is the most versatile color in a men's wardrobe and I agree with that.


And these are the counter-arguments for blue (along with a potential Speedy pairing). I tend to wear browns and colours a lot (brown leather shoes with blue/green/red/purple shirts) and not a lot of plain blacks or whites. While a black dial watch wouldn't necessarily clash or look out of place with any of my clothes, it wouldn't compliment them as well as the blue either.


----------



## Ace_Rimmer (Dec 24, 2014)

I went blue because the deal was right, but I would also have done the black. You can't go wrong with either.

My question is, how in the world do you keep the clasp from getting scratches on it because I am seeing some small scratches and I am just a desk diver.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Ace_Rimmer said:


> I went blue because the deal was right, but I would also have done the black. You can't go wrong with either.
> 
> My question is, how in the world do you keep the clasp from getting scratches on it because I am seeing some small scratches and I am just a desk diver.


I honestly find desk diving is worse for clasp scratches than real diving. Your wrist is scratching it up against the table all day when using a computer.


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Hands down the hardest watch buying decision I ever had to make, I feel your pain.

I ended up buying a black for the following 2 reasons...

1) EVERY picture I have seen of the black on people's wrists looks amazing while I can't say the same about the blue.

2) I want to wear it on the rubber strap at some point and I find the blue strap + the blue face, well, too blue. The black looks killer on the black rubber strap.

That being said, everyone's points in this thread are valid. The are many time when I regret not getting the blue, mostly because I have other black dialed watches and no blue watches. I'm sure I would have the same regrets about not buying the black one if I bought the blue one.

Good luck with your decision, either way, you can't go wrong. It's an amazing watch.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

For a daily watch I’d go with black, otherwise I’d pick blue. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Went through the same process and settled on black.YMMV, but to me the black is the more dramatic under different light, from a deep gloss to a striated black/grey in which the markers seem to float above the dial. It's a true black with great contrast and legibility, and I prefer other Omega blue variants -- but I've also worn and enjoyed the blue dial. No real wrong choice here and I'd take either over the grey or new white dials.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

I vote black


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

bigjaymofo said:


> 2) I want to wear it on the rubber strap at some point and I find the blue strap + the blue face, well, too blue. The black looks killer on the black rubber strap.


That's a good point. The blue on rubber IS too blue, IMO, while the black on rubber works well. That being said I'm a bracelet guy, so I wonder how often that would really be an issue. Plus you could always get aftermarket straps for the blue dial, 20mm lugs means lots of options.



Kirkawall said:


> Went through the same process and settled on black.YMMV, but to me the black is the more dramatic under different light, from a deep gloss to a striated black/grey in which the markers seem to float above the dial. It's a true black with great contrast and legibility, and I prefer other Omega blue variants -- but I've also worn and enjoyed the blue dial. No real wrong choice here and I'd take either over the grey or new white dials.


I agree that the black does seem to play with light better. I found a Youtube review that shows this really well (actually, this video was what made me start to seriously consider the black):


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

It's a tough decision for sure. I went through it with the 2254.50 and the 2531.80 and then again with the Seamaster 300 MC black steel and titanium. Enjoy the process and keep trying them on. Ask family and friends their thoughts too. Oh and of course keep us all here posted with your horological musings 



Covenant said:


> That's a good point. The blue on rubber IS too blue, IMO, while the black on rubber works well. That being said I'm a bracelet guy, so I wonder how often that would really be an issue. Plus you could always get aftermarket straps for the blue dial, 20mm lugs means lots of options.
> 
> I agree that the black does seem to play with light better. I found a Youtube review that shows this really well (actually, this video was what made me start to seriously consider the black):


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue (both choices are good) this is during an overcast cloudy day....


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

koolpep said:


> Blue (both choices are good) this is during an overcast cloudy day....


Great video!


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

I went for the black after a lot of thought, even though I wear a lot of blue, the black fits anywhere and with anything.

I still question myself after seeing all the great pictures of the blue, but I'm sticking with black.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

For me, I would go with the blue. However, it is not about my preference - it is about your preference. If for you the blue dial pops the most, is your colour and is the more eye-catching of the two. You should go with the blue dial and forget about the convention that black goes with anything,


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

We Watch Enthusiasts overthink everything - it's what we do.

I went through the same decision process. Here's me considering both at the dealer:









What hasn't been discussed is whether you have another black dial watch? I happen to have both a Speedmaster and a Planet Ocean, so a black Seamaster Diver 300 would fight for wrist time. My vote was blue because it fit my collection's needs better, but I will admit to liking the high contrast of the black variant just a tiny bit more.


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

All the Seamasters (black, white, blue, grey) on steel bracelet go with everything. Maybe a blue on blue rubber might clash with something, but judging from the shirt you are wearing to your shoes to the fact that you have no visible, colored tattoos, (small sample size, I know), I seriously doubt that you own or wear anything that would seriously clash with a blue-dialed Seamaster.

So, of the two, I would pick blue because it's a Seamaster, and blue is a Seamaster thing. That said, I have a white dial, because it's awesome.

But pick the one you like best, regardless of "versatility", because both the black and blue pair with everything.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Boom


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Lee_K said:


> What hasn't been discussed is whether you have another black dial watch?


My Seiko HAQ is black, but it's not really in the same ballpark as this Omega. It wouldn't fight for wrist time; it would be what I'd wear when paranoid I'd damage the Omega.











Independent George said:


> All the Seamasters (black, white, blue, grey) on steel bracelet go with everything. Maybe a blue on blue rubber might clash with something, but judging from the shirt you are wearing to your shoes to the fact that you have no visible, colored tattoos, (small sample size, I know), I seriously doubt that you own or wear anything that would seriously clash with a blue-dialed Seamaster.


No tattoos here.


----------



## CasinoRoyale (Oct 23, 2017)

Especially with the 42mm's waves, a clear throwback to the 2541.80 and the 2531.80 of the Brosnan era, I'd 100% go blue.


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

Covenant said:


> My Seiko HAQ is black, but it's not really in the same ballpark as this Omega. It wouldn't fight for wrist time; it would be what I'd wear when paranoid I'd damage the Omega.
> 
> No tattoos here.


41Mets, who is a frequent OP, has very prominent green & black-grey tattoos on his arm, so when he asks "which watch", you have to take his tattoos into account.b-)


----------



## J-Rob (Apr 4, 2012)

Blue is definitely the choice for me.

One of these is calling my name and I may give in soon!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Go black !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Blue is starting to take the lead in the poll, although Black isn't far behind!

To give everyone an idea what sort of shirts I normally wear and would be pairing this Omega with, here's a cross-section of some of mine with my current black-dialled Seiko:

















































I feel like the Blue dial might clash a bit with the first shirt, but should be good with all the others. The Black would go with any of them. While I'm not letting a single shirt affect my buying decision for a ~$7k AUD watch, I also don't want to change my style and the colours I wear to accommodate what is, at the end of the day, just a very expensive accessory.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Blue has always been my favorite color. Owned a previous generation SMP in Blue. But I bought the black last year and have no regrets. I preferred the look of the black dial on rubber, which I bought shortly after buying the watch on the bracelet. The blue is not as nice a color as the previous generation. Not as saturated. 

Having said that, both are beautiful and versatile. Get what speaks to you. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Rob (Apr 4, 2012)

Blue would look great with any of those colors. In my opinion, black would not look as well with the color palette.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Alright, it's been a few days since the last post or vote, so here are the totals. After adding every poster who replied to the thread with an opinion for blue Vs black but forgot to vote on the poll, we have the following:

Blue:
aalin13, ataripower, bigclive2011, CasinoRoyale, dsquared24, flyfisher22, georgegervin44, horrij1, imranbecks, Independent George, J-Rob, jgordonfresh, karmatp, koolpep, KZ1000, Lee_K, Msiekierski, NC_Hager626, Relo60, solesman, uvalaw2005, Zipdog, dr3ws, anonymousmoose, TechGuyJ, lgavrila70, Cod Holliday, jamestownoasis, omega1300

Total: 29

Black:
agentdaffy007, Betterthere, bigjaymofo, Drumguy, Fantasio, fish70, fskywalker, mangjoe, MissSummerStorm, OneEyeMan, PhotonX, PistolPeteSTL, qa_ii, reeder1, Sassi, Sloopjohnb, Snaggletooth, Titan II, v1triol, milgauss1349, om3ga_fan, navjing0614, jmanlay, zaratsu, Chris Stark, Kirkawall, Squirrel Murphy, fx2243, 1165dvd

Total: 29

Fat lot of good you all are! Split exactly between blue and black! 

I suppose this just goes to show how great and popular both colourways are. I've trawled through ~150 odd pages in the Official Seamaster Club thread in this forum creating a gallery of particularly excellent photos of both the blue and the black, for me to deliberate over. At this stage I have to admit I'm personally leaning towards the *black*, and not for concerns about versatility. The black ceramic is just jewel-like in the right light. But then I see some spectacular shot of the blue and my resolution wavers. I'll keep you all posted how the dominoes fall when I eventually bite the bullet.


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Good luck then, as said before, you can‘t go wrong with either one, but given your personal feelings, your collection, and your shirts, black is probably really the best choice. Go for it


----------



## BigEmpty (Oct 1, 2019)

wear a suit everyday = black
casual wear everyday = blue
have $$$ = both


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

I love blue watches, really I do. But for daily wear, with my attire, it's hard. You should check your wardrobe before deciding. LOL


----------



## Rahul718 (Jul 27, 2014)

The decision was so hard for me that I had to get both haha. Ended up selling the blue though. Really can’t go wrong with either color. It’s not an easy decision to make but the black edged it out very slightly


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Honestly, now that I have the black, I kinda wish I had bought the blue.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bigjaymofo said:


> Honestly, now that I have the black, I kinda wish I had bought the blue.


do it


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Alright, after many weeks (months?) of deliberation, I've finally decided on which dial colour I prefer. In the end versatility and wardrobe matching didn't really enter into my decisionmaking process. What it came down to was what I wanted to see, aesthetically, when I looked down at my wrist.

I've been kind of visualizing the Seamaster whenever I check the time, thinking about what it'd look like to glance down and see the blue waves, or the black ceramic. I've been looking at user-submitted photos of both versions from the Seamaster Club thread to see each version in a variety of settings, lighting and strap options. And I've been annoying my local boutique by trying on both repeatedly without buying anything 

In the end, based purely on the high contrast and the way the dial plays with light, I've decided on the *black dial* as the version for me. The ceramic on the black seems to manage a higher gloss than the blue, appearing at once more subdued due to the lack of a bright colourway but yet paradoxically more dazzling due to the extra reflectiveness of the material. Now all that's left is to find a good grey market deal, as the RRP is still a slightly too bitter pill to swallow.

Thank you everyone for your help and insights!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

I know I would have a tough choice between those two, but shoot, I am looking hard at the gray. It makes it even more difficult when all four look great! I really like the white. I think the white would look cool with the blue bezel. 

Anyway, glad you made your choice and will look forward to seeing the watch when you get it and take a picture for us!


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Covenant said:


> In the end, based purely on the high contrast and the way the dial plays with light, I've decided on the *black dial* as the version for me. The ceramic on the black seems to manage a higher gloss than the blue, appearing at once more subdued due to the lack of a bright colourway but yet paradoxically more dazzling due to the extra reflectiveness of the material. Now all that's left is to find a good grey market deal, as the RRP is still a slightly too bitter pill to swallow.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help and insights!


Good choice. Im still seriously considering a black SMP myself. The only thing thats holding me back is I dont think the bracelet works on the new models which would mean buying it on rubber so I would miss out on that great clasp. I would also add, dont necessarily assume grey market is the cheapest option. ADs will do deals. At least here in the UK. Although its dependent on model etc. I almost bought my AT via a grey seller but ran it by my AD and he beat their price so I got to try them all on, have a chat, cup of coffee etc and walked out with my new watch. Best of luck sourcing your watch.


----------



## bapackerfan (Jan 13, 2014)

Blue is the way to go. Just looking at that gorgeous dial/bezel combo makes me feel happy inside, and I can almost smell the salty sea air and feel the beach sand between my toes!


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

I had the same dilemma when purchasing my Seamaster PO last year and ultimately decided to go with black as it looked more classy and versatile. However, if I were to buy a Seamaster 300, my preference would be the blue dial.


----------



## cda555 (May 2, 2016)

I had the blue 41mm SPMc for a couple of years, and recently got the black 42mm SMPc in September. Having worn both for a decent amount of time, I much prefer the black. I know the blue is a favorite around here, but as strange as it sounds, the black is much more dynamic. For me, the blue became to seem a little muted after awhile. I think the indices and the bezel markings (especially on the new version) pop a lot more on the black version.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

cda555 said:


> I know the blue is a favorite around here, but as strange as it sounds, the black is much more dynamic. For me, the blue became to seem a little muted after awhile. I think the indices and the bezel markings (especially on the new version) pop a lot more on the black version.


I've come to very much agree with this sentiment!



thx67 said:


> I would also add, dont necessarily assume grey market is the cheapest option. ADs will do deals. At least here in the UK. Although its dependent on model etc. I almost bought my AT via a grey seller but ran it by my AD and he beat their price so I got to try them all on, have a chat, cup of coffee etc and walked out with my new watch. Best of luck sourcing your watch.


Very good advice! I've been scouring the Internet for grey market/used deals for a while and honestly the pricing isn't _that_ good, especially when you factor in Paypal fees, shipping, and potential import duties. Plus the potential for fakes scares me; that thread in this forum about very convincing fakes floating around is certainly something to consider. I checked in with my Omega AD yesterday, and while they didn't have a black dial in stock, they let me know that as of Feb 1st Omega prices will be going up again.

Given that information, I decided to try and source one quickly rather than wait and get hit with a price hike. Thankfully I've got another Omega AD nearby (one of the perks to living in Sydney, lots of luxury watch shops to choose from!), and it turns out they DID have a black dial on bracelet in stock. So I made a trip into the city today, and after a bit of haggling, my dream daily watch is finally mine!

























I'm a bit stunned at the moment to be honest. This morning the Omega was still just a dream in my head, and I haven't quite come to terms with its reality yet. Looking down at my wrist actually makes me feel nervous, in a 'first date butterflies' kind of way. While I've owned some great watches in the past, this Omega is in another league entirely, and I'm over the moon with it! I'll post something more coherent and in-depth with proper photos once I've settled down and can think rationally again


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Excellent choice, huge congrats, enjoy the honeymoon phase and wear it in good health. It looks very good on your wrist. Are you also going to get the black rubber strap at some stage?


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Sloopjohnb said:


> Excellent choice, huge congrats, enjoy the honeymoon phase and wear it in good health. It looks very good on your wrist. Are you also going to get the black rubber strap at some stage?


Probably. I'm interested in trying leather and NATO options too. But for the time being bracelet is my preference


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations!

Enjoy wearing and staring at your fantastic new Omega.

Nigel


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Covenant said:


> <snip>
> :
> So I made a trip into the city today, and after a bit of haggling, my dream daily watch is finally mine!
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Covenant! A very good choice and the black is definitely more versatile to match your clothes. Enjoy the watch, and try it on NATO or the black rubber strap. You'll like it for sure.


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

Both but in order Black first as it's the most versatile and later blue for the perfect collection to cover all eventualities

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsouth (Mar 16, 2015)

I bought my first Seamaster in 2012, and was in the same boat. I went back and forth on the blue/black. I ended up with the black version, and don't regret the decision. That being said, the new Seamaster really looks amazing in blue.


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)

If you can have both why not? It's hard to pick between the two but i'm just going to lean towards the black here because i prefer black dials generally however if you want something a bit different you should go with the blue.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Terb said:


> If you can have both why not? It's hard to pick between the two but i'm just going to lean towards the black here because i prefer black dials generally however if you want something a bit different you should go with the blue.


Two is less than one sub so why not


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Two is less than one sub so why not


I like how you think. Why have one when you can have both. LOL.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Well done @Covenant looks amazing. Enjoy it!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Great choice and congratulations!

Re: straps - after a month with the bracelet, I've been wearing mine exclusively on a black NATO. Good thing is you can pretty much throw any strap on a black dive watch and it'll look good.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Congrats!! Enjoy and wear in good health. Post more photos. Enjoy the bracelet as well - the micro-adjust is splendid. When you can, try it in the OEM rubber and/or some NATO’s. Great fun!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Seamaster Diver 300m!! 

To me it looks to fit exactly as a dive watch should...big enough to have a presence, but not overhanging the wrist.

Be careful in your day-to-day activities, especially crossing the street, as that baby is going to steal a lot if your attention.

Post more pictures when you're back down on Earth.

René


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

om3ga_fan said:


> Congrats!! Enjoy and wear in good health. Post more photos. Enjoy the bracelet as well - the micro-adjust is splendid. When you can, try it in the OEM rubber and/or some NATO's. Great fun!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your new Seamaster Diver 300m!!
> 
> To me it looks to fit exactly as a dive watch should...big enough to have a presence, but not overhanging the wrist.
> 
> ...


Thank you both! I know what you mean, Titan II, I'm often finding myself distracted looking down at my wrist. I struggle to use this watch to read the time, and it has nothing to do with legibility 

More photos and my thoughts on the timepiece going forward will be posted in this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/fina...master-300m-master-chronometer-d-5110555.html


----------



## JStyles (Sep 1, 2013)

I voted black. It goes with more wardrobe options, and also accepts more strap options than a blue dialed watch.


----------



## vlpix (Feb 11, 2020)

As blue is my favorite color i was also ready to get it like that until i saw and tried the blue rubber strap & grey dial combination. As somebody said above blue rubber & blue dial is a bit to much, but if you want it on the rubber then i think grey is the perfect fit. Awesome looking watch at a very good price


----------



## bobmredg8 (Mar 22, 2015)

vlpix said:


> As blue is my favorite color i was also ready to get it like that until i saw and tried the blue rubber strap & grey dial combination. As somebody said above blue rubber & blue dial is a bit to much, but if you want it on the rubber then i think grey is the perfect fit. Awesome looking watch at a very good price


I really like this watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

It looks much nicer on the strap. On the bracelet the dial is engulfed by the colour of the bracelet. Looks great on you.



vlpix said:


> As blue is my favorite color i was also ready to get it like that until i saw and tried the blue rubber strap & grey dial combination. As somebody said above blue rubber & blue dial is a bit to much, but if you want it on the rubber then i think grey is the perfect fit. Awesome looking watch at a very good price


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

vlpix said:


> As blue is my favorite color i was also ready to get it like that until i saw and tried the blue rubber strap & grey dial combination. As somebody said above blue rubber & blue dial is a bit to much, but if you want it on the rubber then i think grey is the perfect fit. Awesome looking watch at a very good price


Agree that the gray on blue strap is absolutely superb. Better looking, for my taste, than the blue on blue strap. And I really don't find the blue on blue to be too much. I just think the gray o blue looks better.


----------



## Ty Ku (Feb 1, 2014)

Out of blue or black, i’d go Blue. I myself went with the grey dial. But cant go wrong either way!


----------



## vlpix (Feb 11, 2020)

PJMED said:


> Agree that the gray on blue strap is absolutely superb. Better looking, for my taste, than the blue on blue strap. And I really don't find the blue on blue to be too much. I just think the gray o blue looks better.


and as in the meantime i bought my wedding ring and went for rose gold, i had to switch my Seamaster blue/grey with black/sedna rose gold...and i am actually loving it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

vlpix said:


> and as in the meantime i bought my wedding ring and went for rose gold, i had to switch my Seamaster blue/grey with black/sedna rose gold...and i am actually loving it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you have a good looking, well designed watch, the color really isn't important. It is a matter of preference. And after a while, if you keep seeing it in other colors, you start to doubt your decision. It's normal.


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

vlpix said:


> and as in the meantime i bought my wedding ring and went for rose gold, i had to switch my Seamaster blue/grey with black/sedna rose gold...and i am actually loving it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops... hit reply by accident. I wanted to say that it looks awesome in that color combination also. There is no wrong choice.


----------



## Contrails (Nov 5, 2021)

Just wanted to say a big thank you for helping me decide on the colour of my Seamaster. I, like you, was torn between the blue and the black but had to decide quickly because my layover where I was was purchasing the watch was only so long. This thread was tremendously helpful and I decided on the black. To me it had a little something extra against my skin tone. The blue is absolutely gorgeous and had I not had the choice, I wouldn’t have hesitated to go that route but really glad of the way it worked out. My girlfriend is also thrilled I picked the black so that’s a bonus. I also have a Tudor Black Bay 41 in blue so yet another factor in the decision. 
Now that I’ve spent time with the watch, I couldn’t be happier. What an incredible piece. The light play on the dial and bezel is just incredible and I can’t stop looking at it LOL. 
Once again, a big thank you and hope you are enjoying your watch as much as you did on day one 😃


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

Contrails said:


> Just wanted to say a big thank you for helping me decide on the colour of my Seamaster. I, like you, was torn between the blue and the black but had to decide quickly because my layover where I was was purchasing the watch was only so long. This thread was tremendously helpful and I decided on the black. To me it had a little something extra against my skin tone. The blue is absolutely gorgeous and had I not had the choice, I wouldn’t have hesitated to go that route but really glad of the way it worked out. My girlfriend is also thrilled I picked the black so that’s a bonus. I also have a Tudor Black Bay 41 in blue so yet another factor in the decision.
> Now that I’ve spent time with the watch, I couldn’t be happier. What an incredible piece. The light play on the dial and bezel is just incredible and I can’t stop looking at it LOL.
> Once again, a big thank you and hope you are enjoying your watch as much as you did on day one 😃
> 
> ...


Congratulations. I also went for the black and am extremely happy. The great thing about it is that it looks fantastic on anything: bracelet, NATO, rubber strap, leather. Absolute strap monster. Make sure to try it on different straps.


----------



## mhs91 (Jan 29, 2021)

Contrails said:


> Just wanted to say a big thank you for helping me decide on the colour of my Seamaster. I, like you, was torn between the blue and the black but had to decide quickly because my layover where I was was purchasing the watch was only so long. This thread was tremendously helpful and I decided on the black. To me it had a little something extra against my skin tone. The blue is absolutely gorgeous and had I not had the choice, I wouldn’t have hesitated to go that route but really glad of the way it worked out. My girlfriend is also thrilled I picked the black so that’s a bonus. I also have a Tudor Black Bay 41 in blue so yet another factor in the decision.
> Now that I’ve spent time with the watch, I couldn’t be happier. What an incredible piece. The light play on the dial and bezel is just incredible and I can’t stop looking at it LOL.
> Once again, a big thank you and hope you are enjoying your watch as much as you did on day one 😃
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch. You cannot go wrong with either colour.


----------



## bangahhh (Aug 23, 2020)

Love the black. Looks great on strap and bracelet. Not a fan of the blue rubber strap.


----------



## gabrielvallejo89 (Jul 22, 2021)

I would go with the blue but its more common than the black. It depends on weather you want to stand out I think.


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

black all day everyday


----------



## belok (Aug 24, 2021)

I preferred blue in all previous generations of SMP300 but in this one it looks not that exciting. I'd take black.


----------

